# pic



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I have soooo many cute pictures of Tommy sleeping (maybe I should say chillin') to enter into the calendar competition that I can't pick. These are 3 of my faves. Can I get some opinions?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

he's so cute!! I love how his tongue is always out, it's really funny!\

IMO the second/middle picture would make for an awesome calendar entry! it looks like he's just completely passed out, i'm sure you could photoshop a bottle in there and make a pretty funny viral pic!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Tobi, I was just thinking the same thing about the calendar picture. Any of them would be great for it!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

IDK, it's hard to say, but my pick would be the first one I think.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

He was obviously practicing his downward dog in the first photo and Tobi, when you mentioned a bottle, I have one of him passed out on my lap with a bottle of pre-mxed mojito. Very cute but the background isn't good. I actually have a lot of pics where my dogs look drunk. Hmmm.....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> i always thought you were the drunk one.
> 
> now we find out why you have so many fosters....drinking buddies.


Why yes, I am usually the drunk one but it's so much more fun to drink with friends. Instant party!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I love that second one!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I like the second one as well... when in doubt, the "close-up" always wins out for me!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Vote me in for #2 as well. Cute as hell!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Okay, we're going with the second picture! Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I like the 2nd picture best too, good choice Donna!


----------

